
A third of Americans are cool with lab-grown meat – are you? - morehuman
https://www.thememo.com/2017/04/10/a-third-of-americans-are-cool-with-lab-grown-meat-are-you/
======
Neliquat
As long as I can walk down the road and see the cattle I eat roaming happy,
nope. Do cows not deserve a nice life? Sure, factory farming is bad, don't
support it. I love meat, but if you can't (or wouldn't) tour where it is
raised, don't eat it. I get the impression 'meat factories' will be even
creepier than factory farms.

